# Rosewood pen boxes anyone? CLOSED



## Monty (Oct 16, 2006)

UPDATE 10/20
Looks like there is not enough intrest to get the minimum 100 boxes for the order.
Sorry Jim




Had a conversation with Ryan (Woodturningz)today about a group buy on rosewood pen boxes. If we do a minimum of 100 boxes mix or match single or double, we can get them for $2.70 plus shipping. Any takers??


----------



## Dario (Oct 16, 2006)

What size pen can it handle?

I am interested if it is for the bigger pens.


----------



## arioux (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi,

Don't want to interfere with your group buy, but Wood Pen Pro sells them for $2.65 in quantity of 25

http://woodpenpro.com/item.jhtml?UCIDs=914973|1062929&PRID=1472318

I have no affiliation with this site, just watching their price regularely and a satisfied custommer.

Alfred


----------



## Marc Phillips (Oct 16, 2006)

Monty.... is the box the same box that Alfred supplied the link to?


----------



## Monty (Oct 17, 2006)

Ryan said he would let us have them for a group buy at $2.50 each mix/match single and/or double box if we order at least 100. Keep in mind shipping for this amount would be more if shipped from Hawaii.
Edit <s>Will post about the largest size pen as soon as I find out.</s>
It will hold a standard cigar pen.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 17, 2006)

Monty I would take 10.

Thanks


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 20, 2006)

No problem, thanks for giving it a try.


----------

